# Hunters on property lines. How would you handle this?



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have an issue on my property with a small group of hunters that hunt the adjacent property to ours. I had a run-in last year during gun week with one of the guys who was traipsing through my place claiming to have been tracking a buck he shot. Since there was a fresh snow on the ground it made it obvious to me that he was lying and was just cruising. Well this year they decided to put a stand in a fenceline that sits at the corner of my property and the one they are hunting along with a third neighboring property. The stand is in a tree that sits about 10 feet in to the property that they are hunting which is fine. My field is an open wheat stubble field and the field behind is a pasture grass. There are a few trees in the immediate edge of the other property. The problem with this whole setup is that the spot which he has located his stand gives him absolutely no shot in to the property that he is hunting as there are several small saplings in the way. And what makes it even more obvious as to what he is doing is the fact that he has put the stand facing directly in to my property. The only shots he would be able to make are in to my field. Since me and my boys hunt this property I really have a problem with this situation. When I saw it the other day (he was not there) I almost left a note for him then but didn't quite know how to do it since he was on the neighboring property. I have not seen him in the stand yet or else I know what I will do and that is go right over and have a chat with him. My boy walked back in last night and from the other edge of the field he observed him in the stand. By the time I found this out it was well past quitting time so going back to see him was no option. I am thinking that tonight I am going to go back and place a couple of "No Hunting" signs high on the trees directly in front of him that are on the property line in hopes that he gets the hint. And again a face-to-face with him will be the best scenario I understand. I have never spoken to the owner of the property and he does not live on the premises. I am thinking that if I do not catch up with them throughout the rest of the season I may find the owner's number and give him a call and discuss this.

I have had people in the past hunt on my property edge and have not really had a problem with it when I feel that they are there to hunt over the land that they are allowed on. However since this guy was sitting in the downwind corner of my field and thus leaving himself upwind of what would be the shooting area on the bordering property I feel that this is out of line. At times we like to set up on this downwind edge and this situation will really hamper that plan.

So how would you guys handle the situation?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I deal with something similar. All I can do is make it VERY clear where the line is and that it's off limits. I put some signs right in front of the stand, as well as surveyors tape every 10 yards on a shiny new fence I put up. My next step, if needed, is a 4'x6' "Keep Out" sign.  If they go beyond that, all you can do is catch them in the act.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian,as a landowner myself,I know what you are talking about.
He is being sneaky with his stand location.
Yes,his stand placement is legal,but he is no doubt targeting deer on your property.
I would put up the posted signs as you mentioned.
I would also write a note, put it in a ziplock bag and attach it to his stand outlining your concerns.
With the weekend coming up...someone will more than likely be in that stand.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I would put up a BIG sign or something that would block his view. If that doesn't work I would put a radio or something else that would keep the deer away from that area.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I plan on being out there some this weekend so hopefully I will catch up with him. But I do plan on moving a couple of my signs to right in front of his stand. I may get smart with him and write up a sign to stick up in front of him saying "TURN AROUND AND HUNT THE OTHER WAY!!" But who knows if he will take the hint even with that.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The biggest thing that burns me about this is that the guys have that property of 56 acres and the one behind it of about 80 acres and I don't think there are more than 4 guys in there.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

bkr43050 I hunt on a property line just like you descried... (But I'm hunting for deer on my side). The owner of the adjoining property last week came out, and had a chat with me. I was 100% within my leagal right to hunt in my spot. Even though he was not happy where my stand sat. I explained to him I would not shot a deer on this side of the property..... We came to an agreement, if I shot a deer on the property I hunt and it go on to his, I must call him and he will help me get it. All I have to say is just have a talk with him and keep it cool.... Getting mad never solves anything.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Had The Same Problem with a farm I have hunted for 20 years. I Put up tent stand on my side of property 20 feet from fence. It has been very quiet this season! I just moved to other side of property.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I think a few hundred yards of surveyors tape blocking his shot is a great idea. 

Please post pic's of your remedy.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Just a suggestion...

If I were to leave a note as you have suggested, I would ask them to call me on my cell phone to talk. I wouldn't be confrontational in the note and the way you are talking I don't think you would be anyway. 

A guy I work with had someone leave him a note on his stand on HIS property a few weeks ago. The note pretty much said "Remove your stand immediately! You are tresspassing on my hunting property." and the guy put his cell number on it. This got the guy I know really ticked off and was ready to give the guy a piece of his mind as soon as he answered. Turns out, the other guy made a huge mistake on the property lines (which would be easy to do in this location) and admitted his fault. Now they are both friends and call each other giving hunting reports.

I really like the note idea as a whole. I would rather someone leave me a note that completely take my stand.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Brian - I think everything you can do has been mentioned. I know in this particular situation it is obvious he is hunting deer in your field, but I did want to make a point since so many read these threads.

When you mention his stand is positioned facing your land - this alone is never a sign a guy is hunting your land. I nearly always place my stands on the backside of the tree facing the opposite direction I am hunting. The only exception would be when I find a large multiple base/limbed tree that conceals my location extremely well. I do this to use the tree to shield my position and break up any outline. 

Both my current stands in my new Fayette county location are set exactly like this and both on the property line. There are literally no other trees/woods on the property; it is all wide open fields - I avoid hunting directly on lines if possible. If the neighbors were to look at my stands they very well may think I am hunting their fields & I assure you I am not. And in my specific case I have already recieved the verbal "green light" to fire away on their side of the fence anyway - he told my landowner nobody hunts those fields and not to bother calling him about recovering anything. The coyote I shot with my bow Monday am this week was on the neighbors side.

If it were me and I couldn't get through to the guy, I'd use some sheets of plywood and a few 15ft posts. Spray paint "NO HUNTING" on the plywood and set it up right on the fenceline blocking most of his view. It would be well worth the money for me to make the point and the materials could be used for a project after he moves on.

Good luck - it is annoying dealing with slobs.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, I realize that the possibility of hunting the other field could be interpreted because as you mentioned it is the way a lot of guys set their stands. So when I first saw it I wondered if that may be the case. However, if you look at where he placed the stand there is no way he was targeting the other property. He has so many saplings and branches to see through that there is no way anyone would try to set up in that manner. There are several other trees that would give him a better vantage point for viewing that field. The thing is those are pretty much blocked to my side. And the real kicker to this time is that he was sitting in the stand facing directly in to the wind coming off my field.

I don't want to be confrontational with the guys. It is just that some guys think if you don't lay down the law directly for them they then have the permission to do whatever they want. I have no problem with someone retrieving a deer from my property. I have had to do it myself from other property. The thing is when I do so I do it without carrying my weapon. That way when/if someone walks up to me it is pretty obvious what my intentions were.

It seems I have to deal with this every couple of years with people who have no respect. Heck a couple of years ago I had a new neighbor who thought it was alright for him to start running his quads all across my property and on to the next one and so forth. Basically until fences stopped him. I have a few spots where my fence is torn down on the line so he figured that was an invitation. My boy put some branches across the one but all they did was stopped and moved them. The lack of respect is what really burns me.

And by the way it is things like this that really make it hard for guys to get permission to hunt on private land.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> If it were me and I couldn't get through to the guy, I'd use some sheets of plywood and a few 15ft posts. Spray paint "NO HUNTING" on the plywood and set it up right on the fenceline blocking most of his view. It would be well worth the money for me to make the point and the materials could be used for a project after he moves on.


I guess I don't have the motivation to go to that extreme. I may construct something to put out there but it is not going to be that elaborate.


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

i gave up some hunting land that i have been hunting since i was 8 years old due to a disrespectful hunter..i had a stand in the same spot for many years then another guy puts up a stand 10 yards away looking right at me.he just happens to be landowners new son-n-law. landowner is older and left it to us to work out which is what i wanted...however son-n-law said hes not moving stand and i better be careful so i dont get shot. so to save face i took stand down and gave up the land...made me sick people these days.. now as far as your land..can you just put up a stand or blind on your land right in ft of him?that was what chased me away.lol


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

I think it's important to remember your biggest allie might be your nieghboring landowner. Ulitimatly it's this person who controls and maintaines that fence line with you. I'd take the time to express my concern to them and ask them to take a look at the situation next time they are in the area. If they agree that its a bad set-up they can insist the stand is moved.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Try a open bottle of old spice 10 feet on your property in front of him....


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Snackmans Dad said:


> Try a open bottle of old spice 10 feet on your property in front of him....


LMAO, and whistle that stupid song too.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

For safety sake, I had to relocate my hunting spot(to a much less desirable location, I might add!) of many years due to "neighbor's rent-a-hunters". They put a stand by the fence(property line) overlooking one of the best trails you ever saw because the property on their side drops off steeply(talking can barely walk down it, plus a huge, thick, pine forest was clear cut so nothing's moving over on their side-bare ground)! I checked it out and shooting across a property line and retreiving game over the line(without written permission) is TRESSPASSING! This is not my property and the owner doesn't want any probs. with his neighbor so I can't say anything. I'd call the local warden and show him your situation. Perhaps he can do something or at least talk to the neighbor for you.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Let me make a point.

Stop acting like spoiled children who dont want to share their toys.And by this I dont mean, let your neighbors hunt wherever they want.It is in yours and thier best interest to get along and have a good relationship.We had a very similair situation with an adjoining property.I had a stand in the back corner about 40 yards from the property line.It was a perfect spot where 4 ravines come together.Ive been in that same spot for 15 years.When the adjoining property changed hands the new owner posted every tree facing my stand.Then on opening morning 3 years ago I goto my stand and after about an hour this guy walks down there and begins to yell and scream about the stand being to close and he dont want no one on his property and so on.While he goes on this rant I calmly get out of the stand and walk over and introduce myself.We talked for about 20 minutes.At first it was heated but eventually it got to the point we were sharing stories.Then later that day we setup a drive between our two groups.From that point on its been great.We have a good time together.Im sure alot better then playing a game of inches.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> Let me make a point.
> 
> Stop acting like spoiled children who dont want to share their toys.And by this I dont mean, let your neighbors hunt wherever they want.It is in yours and thier best interest to get along and have a good relationship.We had a very similair situation with an adjoining property.I had a stand in the back corner about 40 yards from the property line.It was a perfect spot where 4 ravines come together.Ive been in that same spot for 15 years.When the adjoining property changed hands the new owner posted every tree facing my stand.Then on opening morning 3 years ago I goto my stand and after about an hour this guy walks down there and begins to yell and scream about the stand being to close and he dont want no one on his property and so on.While he goes on this rant I calmly get out of the stand and walk over and introduce myself.We talked for about 20 minutes.At first it was heated but eventually it got to the point we were sharing stories.Then later that day we setup a drive between our two groups.From that point on its been great.We have a good time together.Im sure alot better then playing a game of inches.


I am not looking to play the "game of inches" as you refer to. There are 3-4 other stands on neighboring property that are either right on the fenceline or within a few feet and I have no problem with any of them. A couple of them are bow only stands and the other faces in to the neighboring property. The property I have with this one is entirely based on the fact that it is obvious that they are trying to hunt my field. I own the property and feel that I should not have to share the spot unless I make that decision myself.

An update on what I did is that I probably did more on this thread than I did to the property over the weekend. I went back and made sure that my posted signs were still in clear sight in that area but did not put any more up. Since I was going to be out over the weekend I figured if it was going to be an issue I would be around to address it. As it turned out they did not hunt that stand although it probably was a favorable wind to do so. I only saw them midday yesterday and they again were hunting up against the property line but this time in a different area. They had set up facing out in to their field which is just fine. Since I have a history from last year with these guys I can't help but question their actions. Yesterday my boy and I walked the fence line mid-morning to get the blood flowing again and these guys were no where in sight. When we circled back toward our blind location we came across them just starting to set up on the line. The place they were setting up I would never choose to hunt myself with a gun and I have my suspicions whether that was their intentions or not. I can't help but think that they saw us walking the fence row heading back toward the house and then decided to move in and make a quick pass through our place. I know that seems like quite a suspicion but as I said they have done it before.

I am also waiting to meet up with them during bowhunting so I can see whether they are shooting the same arrows and broadheads as the one I found Friday evening at a fence in the middle of my property. This of course ticks me off as well but at least this time I ended up with a prize. The guy was not shooting the same arrows as me but he was nice enough to lose my brand of broadhead for me. If I talk to him I will be sure to thank him for the donation.


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Last time I checked if they are on their property they aren't doing anything wrong or against the law. I have access to a farmers 200 acres of private land, he allows me and some others to hunt there because the deer are eating up his crops. Most of his land is feilds other than 20 or so acres of woodlines bordering the feilds. The obvious spots to hang stands are 5 or 10 yards into the woods so you can catch the deer on their way to feed in the feilds . Fortunatly the neighbors with the adjacent property don't hunt or this would be a problem I'm sure of it, people love to get in an uproar about stupid ****.If it bothers you that much and you want to be childish about it hang a stand 5 yards from theirs on your side! See who holds out longer. But I think that if they hunt and you hunt you obviosly both have something in common and can most likely make a compromise, like adults....if not just piss all around their stand haha.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been following this thread as a landowner who (last year) had a stand right on the corner of the property line that also faced my field which is where all the deer always walk so I have been following this for advice. I am not a hunter but the neighbor is the same one that threatened my wife, and 2 times now has shot rounds over his shooting range backdrop and whistled past me while I am working on my property so that should give you some insight to what type of person he is. Like i said last year his stand was there and I never caught them in or shooting on my property but i made a point to walk the field about everyday looking for gut piles, blood etc. 

This year I havent seen any stands yet but i am sure they will return so with that I appreciate everyones discussions on this. With that said, I think Ill walk the perimeter here in a few minutes....

Salmonid


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

TrevorJ said:


> Last time I checked if they are on their property they aren't doing anything wrong or against the law. I have access to a farmers 200 acres of private land, he allows me and some others to hunt there because the deer are eating up his crops. Most of his land is feilds other than 20 or so acres of woodlines bordering the feilds. The obvious spots to hang stands are 5 or 10 yards into the woods so you can catch the deer on their way to feed in the feilds . Fortunatly the neighbors with the adjacent property don't hunt or this would be a problem I'm sure of it, people love to get in an uproar about stupid ****.If it bothers you that much and you want to be childish about it hang a stand 5 yards from theirs on your side! See who holds out longer. But I think that if they hunt and you hunt you obviosly both have something in common and can most likely make a compromise, like adults....if not just piss all around their stand haha.


You apparently did not read the entire thread very well or you would have noticed that I said I do have several hunters bordering me and have no problem with that. It is the fact that they are hunting my property which me and my 3 boys hunt. No I have not found them on my property yet...this year. But I did last year. And finding arrows dropped on my place this year suggests that they have been milling around as well. And then there is the picture of one of them that my boy got on his trail camera earlier this fall. So it is more than a matter of hanging a stand within a few feet of a property line. Heck, I do that as well.

I have had people tromp through my place while I sat in view in past years. I have had them walk up carrying their bows to my boys when they were pretty young and playing back in the field and tell them they were tracking a deer but my oldest was old enough to know better. He saw the group of deer move across the field unharmed and they found no blood yet these guys tried to claim they were tracking a wounded deer. I could give more stories but I won't bother. Hopefully you can see that these are the "stupid" things that I get upset about.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bkr-I also get upset over "stupid things". I have farms on both sides of me and they might have a total 5 acres of woods not in crop fields. They allow masses of hunters on the 5 acres to the point that it is becoming a major safety issue! Though I have easily read "no hunting" signs on nearly every other tree on both sides of my property, some of the "stupid things" I encounter(all within two weeks) are finding an SD card from a trail-camera on the trail to "my" tree stand, having **** hunters going helter skelter at all hours of the night(dogs bawling close to my house, spot lights up, down and sideways, [dead ***** in "cute" poses on the forks of my trees], plus small caliber gunfire), not to mention a rabbit hunter in my woods while his dog was running a rabbit in my backyard. These people see the signs and refuse to pay any heed to them. My patience is about run out.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

TrevorJ said:


> Last time I checked if they are on their property they aren't doing anything wrong or against the law. I have access to a farmers 200 acres of private land, he allows me and some others to hunt there because the deer are eating up his crops. Most of his land is feilds other than 20 or so acres of woodlines bordering the feilds. The obvious spots to hang stands are 5 or 10 yards into the woods so you can catch the deer on their way to feed in the feilds . Fortunatly the neighbors with the adjacent property don't hunt or this would be a problem I'm sure of it, people love to get in an uproar about stupid ****.If it bothers you that much and you want to be childish about it hang a stand 5 yards from theirs on your side! See who holds out longer. But I think that if they hunt and you hunt you obviosly both have something in common and can most likely make a compromise, like adults....if not just piss all around their stand haha.


What he is talking about is someone violating his property and that is not stupid obviously you do not own property or you would understand this. He has every right to get upset about it. When these guys make a mortgage paymnet and pay the taxes and mend the fences and put the signs up and do all the other work that comes with being a property owner then they can do whatever they want until then they should have the common courtesey to stay the hell off of his land. Sounds like you are the one gettign in an uproar about something you have no clue about and by the way, nice way to make friends man.


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I apologize for jumping into the thread without thouroughly reading it. Most of the time I find that the hunters who get upset because neighbors are hunting property lines is usually because they want to hunt those same spots. Which is also their neighbors property lines, unless someones shooting deer on your land or crossing the line their isn't to much you can do about it.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

his neighbor is doing nothing wrong.that is whats wrong with this thread.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i hunt on property that is bordered by property owned by a total anti-hunter, if he sees us in orange hunting on our side of the fence line he just lets his dogs run right up to the fence lines and BARK for hours. The dog never crosses the fence lines but it sure makes a racket and you arent gonna see any deer on our side of the fence. Heck go buy yourself a YAPPY dog and put it on a box right next to the property line .............i guarantee he wont be shooting any deer out of your field then.

We have shot deer 50-75 yards from the fence line on our side of the fence and he still comes out into the field and yells that he doesnt want anyone hunting CLOSE to his house, believe me it ruins the day for us lots of times !!


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I am glad to hear someone say that and agree with me on that part of it. However, I completly agree that if they are on your property claiming to be tracking deer (which is aginst the law without landowner permission)without permission I understand your frustration. Call the sheriff, DNR or whoever you need to and file trespassing charges. I know of many people who whine and moan about their neighbors stands on or close to line, many of these people have hundereds of acres. If they spent half of the amount time that they spend bitching, in the woods scouting, they would easily find much better spots to hunt. I AM NOT SAYING THAT ANYONE ON THIS THREAD IS IN THAT SAME SITUATION...just thought I would share.


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm a land owner too, but I am not a hunter. I have actually given this a lot of thought because its an unfortunate reality of owning rural property...that as much as you can't control what your neighbor does to his own property you also have a difficult time controling what others do or might do to your own. 

That said I think you have two things that need to be considered. First, I'm going to strongly urge you to talk to the land owner. They alone can go a long way in this, they might be your biggest allie. Certainly there is no promise that they will support you, but if you think there is a potential conflict then they need to be involved...its their property.

Second, the only sure way to protect yourself in the long run is to address this on your property. That may mean you need to grow that fence row by planting trees and not farming as close to it. Remember, a 40X1000 ft strip is only one acre. Plant some white oaks and fast growing evergreens and you might have an even better set-up! Do whatever you want, but my point is these types of things rarely go away completely and your best means of protecting your property in the long run is to not give others an open door to violate it. Just like you don't leave your front door open or leave your car unlocked, you need to close the door to your property.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> his neighbor is doing nothing wrong.that is whats wrong with this thread.


You are right. He has done nothing wrong placing his stand where he did. But as I mentioned this is the same guy who I nicely asked to leave my property last gun season when he was just cruising and jumping deer. Knowing that he has done nothing wrong was what prompted me to ask this question here. Had he been doing something wrong then I know enough to figure out what to do then. What I was asking was how to avoid a situation again this year. So far it has not turned in to an issue. He was in the tree one evening and I was not back there to talk to him. And yes I know some of you say that he has every right to be in that tree but when his only shot is in to my 6-7 acre wheat field I am not too blind to see what is going on. I hunt that field on a regular basis and figured that it would become an issue last week. Fortunately it did not.

I planned on talking to the owner some time this upcoming off-season but since I have never spoken to him I didn't really want it to appear that I was being a difficult neighbor by calling him. I really could care less if the guys are hunting back in that property. I just like to feel that I have control of my own.

I appreciate everyone's input on the situation. While not everyone has agreed with my stance on the issue it is still worthwhile to put it out there for discussion among peers. I don't think I am being stupid, whiny, or anything of the sort. I respect those who do not feel taken advantage of and pushed around when they have similar situations. That is just not how I can view the situation.


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd do two things.

First the only thing that seems to deter trespassers at all is the Law. Set up some trail cams that take video. If you get a trespasser call the warden give him the video. Helps if you can get plate numbers when they are there.

Secondly contact the owner and let him know first off that you aren't comfortable with that stand as it is and you are willing to help people track wounded deer onto your property but if the stand doesn't go no one can track on your property and they will be turned in for trespassing if you find them there. Chances are he wont let 1 or 2 peope ruin it for everyone.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

im a landowner and a hunter. when i bought my place the first thing i did was go around and talk to the two neighbors that i have. one is not a hunter and is against hunting. i told him i have a tree stand on his property line and that he was welcome to come see it and i also made a note to him that i would under no circumstances shoot on his place but since he doesnt allow hunting the deer travel from his to mine. he was ok with that until the day i shot a deer and guess where it went.yup right over to his place he ripped me from one end to the other and then allowed to me go get it lol ( guess he had to vent) but since then i have talked to him a lot and now he allows me to patrol his place. the other owner is a hunter and we got to talking and i told him i was thinking of putting a stand close to his line he was ok with that too. i guess what im getting at is that you should probably go talk to the owner and get to know them under better terms than the get the hell off my place meetings. i think that talking to the neighbors was a great idea in my part and i am slowly picking up more land around mine to hunt who knows weather you want that or not but maybe you all can calmly firgure it out. also if they dont want to work with you contact me i bury cables underground and i could bury you a camera wire to your place and you could put up a camera and watch that spot lol good luck i know its a pain


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I will admit that I have not made the outreach to talk to this owner yet. He has been there for a while but does not hunt it himself. Not that it changes my view of that particular situation in itself I still think it may be helpful to talk to him.

I appreciate everyone's input on this conversation.


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Everyone is mentioning trail cams. This might be a bad idea because if someone has no respect for your property they will most likely just steal your cams and thats kind of expensive.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

lol thats why i say small live feed cameras a couple grouped together noone would be able to get around them and you would have them taped at another location also man 24 watch of a deer trail killing two birds with one stone there


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

that guy is a prick! take a dump in his stand!


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i've been following this thread for some time. i know things are a lot different than they were 15-20 years ago. it seems like in todays world, your neighbors are enemies. years ago, my neighbor had a tree stand about 50 yards on my place. never asked for permission. when he wasn't around, i hunted from it. it was in a decent spot, and i've killed a bunch of deer from it, and i'm sure he (and his kids over the years) have too. i could see it from a distance, and if it was in use i had other stands to use. back then you hunted on your neighbors, and they hunted on you, it was no big deal. i've known this man for 40 years, and he's the perfect example of what a neighbor should be. the only time i saw him was at the county fair, or along the fence in deer season. when we got a lot of snow, i'd go to work and my driveway was plowed when i got home. i'm afraid the good old days, like good neighbors are a thing of the past.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not trying to make this situation out to be more than it really is. And that was just a situation where I felt that someone was hunting in a spot that was infringing on me and my kids. I don't look at this the same as the good neighbor examples because this is not even my neighbor. It is someone with permission to hunt that land that I never see except when he/they show up on my property which I know has happened at least a couple of times. Obviously if a conversation had occurred between my neighbor and I that made a mutual access condition then it would have been no big deal. But since I had chosen to keep to myself it is a bit different. Years ago I used to hunt on a couple of my neighbor's properties mostly because they didn't hunt it themselves. But since then others have started hunting that land and I have kept to own property.

I am not looking for confrontation here, just a bit of respect. Some have mentioned doing things to the guy's stand and I would never anything bad to one. Besides in this case it would be totally out of line to do such a thing since the stand is not on my property. This thread has generated a lot of conversation on the matter, much more action than the real situation has. I have not encountered the guy yet and may not.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I sort of hesitated to bring this thread back up because some folks think I am being petty in this situation. But what happened on Saturday only further serves to illustrate the problem that I knew was brewing. I just want to add this info so that maybe folks can see what we as owners deal with at times.

Saturday morning I went out along with my two oldest boys and we were only going to be able to hunt until about 9:30 but wanted to give it a go anyway. We went back and set up for about 1.5 hours on stand sites and we saw a group of does pass through but none offered a shot to my 13 year old who was sitting with me. So at going on 9:00 we decided to start working our way back to the house. We decided to on the way back we would check out the thicket and small woods that are up front nearest to our house. My oldest boy was going to go to the far edge of that section and come up through it while me and my other boy awaited him. When he started down in that section he called me on his phone to ask if we had already been this section because there were tracks leading through there. We had not been there and since the snow was totally fresh it was obvious that the tracks were very fresh. Since it was so early in the morning and also since my boy had seen the 4 wheeler on the neighbor's property pass through along that field's edge we knew that they could not have been more than 30 minutes earlier in passing through. I then changed our hunting plan since I didn't want my boy to cut these guys off himself and also be walking in toward these guys. So I took a quick route to the edge of the property and then worked my way down the edge until I found their tracks. At this point their tracks were leading out of our place and over in to another neighbor's property (not the one where these guys had been). So since we still had a little time and also because I was a bit more than curious to know where these guys had ventured we decided to go back and hit another small woods that adjoins the property of the neighbor's where the guys had permission to hunt. On our way back to the section we backtracked the path that these guys had taken and when we reached the back edge I was able to confirm my strong suspicion as to who it was. Sitting in the neighbor's grass field was these guys' 4 wheeler at a point close to the corner of me and my other neighbor's property. As I said the snow was very fresh so it was very easy to see their tracks leading from the 4 wheeler over in to my other neighbor's property, down along his edge and then over in to my place. In total they probably made a loop that was over a quarter of a mile on my place and brought them to within about 150 yards of our house. They traveled through my other neighbor's place for probably nearly as much but since we never saw them and could have from our vantage point had they been in that neighbor's place then I am suspecting that they went on over to the next neighbor's woods.

When I went back I decided to give this neighbor a call and inform her of what these guys were doing on their property. When I spoke to the lady she at first was very skeptical that it could be the guys that she had given permission to. They had hunted there for a few years now and really seemed responsible. But once I told her the whole story she believed me. I described to her the 4 wheeler and then told her that I already knew who they were since I had a similar run-in last season with them. She was obviously very disappointed. I told her that I don't care what she does with these guys but I felt that she should be aware of it. I told her that I planned on discussing it myself with them if the opportunity arose but once again it did not.

This was the first that I have spoken to this neighbor and we really had a nice conversation. I feel that this phone call should help develop a better relationship between us as neighbors. My only regret in that regard is that I didn't make that call sooner.

I imagine there are several other property owners reading this that can relate to my frustration. For those folks who can't then more power to you, but someday perhaps you will be in my shoes. I really don't like the situation from a safety standpoint and from an overall respect standpoint.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

As a landowner,I see exactly where you are coming from Brian.
Good idea in making that call to the neighbor.
Maybe she will make clear to those who she allows to hunt where the property lines are,and that they need to show some respect.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

During my conversation with the lady she mentioned that she has gotten some information about leasing her place out (hunting lease). She sounded like money was a real concern for her and that the leasing option was rather appealing. From the sound of her situation I can't say I blame her for looking in to it. I know many folks look down on leases but I don't know that it will really make things any worse in my area. The trespassing aspect may or may not occur with leases just the same as without. In fact with a lease they may honor the rules more since they have a vested interest in the property.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> In fact with a lease they may honor the rules more since they have a vested interest in the property.


I would believe so.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I think you handled this well...kudos to you!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Fishstix said:


> I think you handled this well...kudos to you!


So do I, now go do this: vvvvvv lol


chris1162 said:


> that guy is a prick! take a dump in his stand!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> During my conversation with the lady she mentioned that she has gotten some information about leasing her place out (hunting lease). She sounded like money was a real concern for her and that the leasing option was rather appealing. From the sound of her situation I can't say I blame her for looking in to it. I know many folks look down on leases but I don't know that it will really make things any worse in my area. The trespassing aspect may or may not occur with leases just the same as without. In fact with a lease they may honor the rules more since they have a vested interest in the property.


maybe you should take her up on the lease? she may offer it to you for less since you are a neighbor and could do all the nessesary up keep on it, as in keeping it up all year rather than just place stands and hunt


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

fishintechnician said:


> maybe you should take her up on the lease? she may offer it to you for less since you are a neighbor and could do all the nessesary up keep on it, as in keeping it up all year rather than just place stands and hunt


Yeah that is a great idea...except I am not able to cough up the $6-7 K for it. She got the idea from another neighbor down the road from her. They had leased like 50 acres for $6,000. At that kind of money i can see why so many folks are drawn to the idea.


----------



## HWood (Jan 9, 2009)

I too have run into a almost similar situation as this hunting a friends property. I set up a treestand on the land I have permission to hunt. My friends neighbor actually came up to me one morning before the hunt and told me he was displeased with the location of my stand due to it being in HIS shooting lane. Then I explained to him that he had no right to be shooting in that direction due to the fact that he was shooting on land that I had permission to hunt. Needless to say he didn't like that and proceeded to talk to my friend whom I have permission to hunt. My friend pretty much told him the same thing that I had and told him to leave me the heck alone. I have permission to hunt the other neighbors property as long as i'm not hunting it all the time and I primarily hunt on my buddy's property. Just thought i'd share this.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> Yeah that is a great idea...except I am not able to cough up the $6-7 K for it. She got the idea from another neighbor down the road from her. They had leased like 50 acres for $6,000. At that kind of money i can see why so many folks are drawn to the idea.


Yeah that is pricey mabey if she did lease it and you voluntered your time for the upkeep she would make you prop manager? I dont know just throwing it out there couldn't hurt to try you would be right there and you could keep these guys in check plus you could have some extra land to hunt when all the others aren't trampsing through it


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I did offer to her that she could call me any time she needs someone to check on things in the back. She has just recently lost her husband and is trying to handle the place on her own. I thought that was the least I could do. I plan to keep the communication with her.


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

5-6k for 50 acres! If this was true, I'd lease 50 of my acres just to make the payment. I've never seen a hunting lease go for that kind of money per acre in a rural area. Not saying it isnt possible, but it would have to be one hell of a primo QDM piece and would have to be neighboring the cuyahoga valley land or something. On average 50 acres is going to go for 1-2k, primo 2.5k tops. Heck I know a good piece right now, over 300 acres going for 5k and it hasn't sold. Maybe the person she was talking to also included farming rights or something, but that kind of money on a hunting lease would be nuts.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Bass n' Fool said:


> If this was true, I'd lease 50 of my acres just to make the payment.


That's not a bad idea! Buy 100 acres and lease 50 of it for 5-10 years. That would make paying the property off much easier!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Bass n' Fool said:


> 5-6k for 50 acres! If this was true, I'd lease 50 of my acres just to make the payment. I've never seen a hunting lease go for that kind of money per acre in a rural area. Not saying it isnt possible, but it would have to be one hell of a primo QDM piece and would have to be neighboring the cuyahoga valley land or something. On average 50 acres is going to go for 1-2k, primo 2.5k tops. Heck I know a good piece right now, over 300 acres going for 5k and it hasn't sold. Maybe the person she was talking to also included farming rights or something, but that kind of money on a hunting lease would be nuts.


Where's that 300 acres located?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys may be right on the lease prices. I really don't have any idea of the going rate on them. I was just going by what this neighbor told me. She could have been totally misled. I would say this property would be a nice one but I see no reason that it would be priced higher than most throughout the area.


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

That oldest son of yours sounds like a smart guy!!!  ...... haha just kidding dad


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

We have an 800 acre lease with Meade in Vinton and I think we are paying around $7.00 per acre. Of course at least half of it is unhuntable pine plantion.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

hunt said:


> That oldest son of yours sounds like a smart guy!!!  ...... haha just kidding dad


Shouldn't you be in class??


----------

